# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  niedoczynność tarczycy?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Tsh w normie a objawy niedoczynTsh w normie a objawy niedoczynności 

Witam serdecznie. Mam problem. Całkiem nie dawno robilam badania tarczycy, ponieważ moja mama i siostra chorują postanowilam się przebadac. Tym bardziej że mam objawy niedoczynności tak jak moja mama. Wynik to 
Tsh 4,028 norma 0,035-4,78 
Ft4 13,63 norma 11,46-22,65 
Czuję się fatalnie od roku. Wypadają mi wlosy, jestem strasznie nerwowa, mam suchą skórę. Ważę 59kg przy wzroście 175cm. Kolatanie serca, puls 100, niskie ciśnienie. Ciągle jestem zmęczona, brakuje mi chęci do życia. Poszlam z wynikiem do lekarza rodzinnego i nic. Powiedział że wyniki są w normie, zrobił szybkie usg tarczycy ( powiedział że początek Hasimoto). I nie dał skierowana do endo. Ale ja się naprawdę czuje fatalnie. Wyniki krwi mam bardzo dobre. Proszę Was o pomoc. Czy ktoś miał podobną sytuację? Czy iść na własną rękę?

----------


## lol767

Hej niestety do endo potrzebujesz skierowania od rodzinnego. Musisz iść jak najszybciej do endo z tymi badaniami. U mnie wyniki też jednoznacznie nie pokazywały, ze jest niedoczynność a objawy były takie jak u Ciebie. Wyszło dopiero w ciąży, że jest niedoczynność. Znam tą męczarnie ciągle uczucie senności nerwica, kołatanie serca, zero chęci do życia, wypadanie włosów.... znajdź dobrego endo i idź jak najszybciej.

----------

